# Trot Nixon now a Clevland Indian.



## Jason (Jan 19, 2007)

http://mlb.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/news/...ontent_id=1782193&vkey=hotstove2006&fext=.jsp

 I hope he pulls a Nomar and improves. Good luck trot.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah, this is sad to me. I love Trot, I hope he hits .300 w/ 25 hrs this year.


----------



## Steve (Jan 19, 2007)

I hope he does great.........in all 25 games he is healthy enough to play in next year.


----------

